# WILBURN - Stainforth/Hull/Norfolk - Ketch/Bargemasters/Waterman/Lighterman



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi
I am looking for details for any *WILBURN* that were Ketch - Bargemasters - Watermen - Lightermen. c 1790 onwards.
They were originally from Stainforth, but one branch of the family moved to Hull and worked the rivers of Hull. Another went to Norfolk and worked vessels from Nfk via coastal waters.

Question:- did they have to have licences for this type of work on inland waters?? and if so does the records still exist??
I also cannot find any details for the Wilburn that worked coastal vessels from Norfolk.

Any info would be greatly appreciated please.

Regards Wendy


----------

